# taking the gloves off!!!



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I started shooting my broadheads yesterday, about 6 weeks before the hunt! Pretty much punching all the way through the Yellow-Jacket Broadhead Target at 20 yards! How long prior to the hunt do you start practicing with your hunting tips??? <<--O/


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I started shooting my broadheads yesterday, about 6 weeks before the hunt! Pretty much punching all the way through the Yellow-Jacket Broadhead Target at 20 yards! How long prior to the hunt do you start practicing with your hunting tips??? <<--O/


First of all, that's good that you're making all these preparations this far ahead of the hunt. Most guys don't even think about that stuff till the night before... :?

I never "practice" with them. I install broadheads on all the arrows I plan to hunt with and make sure each one flies perfect. Then I sharpen them all up, load them in a safe carry case and put them away for the hunt. There's no need to practice with broadheads if they fly just like your field points. And if they DON'T fly just like your field points, you need to get a different set-up, or start shooting the EPEK head.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah I plan on practicing with broadheads strictly for the next 4 weeks until I get them dialed in and then replacing the blades and putting them away and doing a few 3d shoots with field points. So far they're flying very, very similar to my field points. But I also switched from GoldTip ProHunters to Easton A/C/C ProHunters. So the heavier arrow probably explains my impact point being slightly lower at 20-30 yards. But that is the only adjustment I have made...moving my sight down about 1mm.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I shoot the Epek's and I screw them on the day before the hunt cause they fly exactly like my field tips. I use to shoot Muzzy's and I would start about a month out.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I shoot muzzy's and I put them on the day before the hunt. I test shoot every arrow to make sure its flight is true beofre hunting with it. My muzzies fly the exact same as my filed tips.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I will shoot my Cybex as soon as they have broadhead targets out on the range. Once that happens, I'll put mine away until the hunt once I get them dialed in. I have some dull broadheads of the exact same model that I may shoot a couple times per week just to maintain form, muscle memory and so I stay familiar with the sight picture.

I've heard with these "lazer cut" broadheads its probably not a good idea to try and sharpen them... that you should just get new blades or heads. True or can I use a stone (fine side) to touch them up?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

truemule said:


> I shoot muzzy's and I put them on the day before the hunt. I test shoot every arrow to make sure its flight is true beofre hunting with it. My muzzies fly the exact same as my filed tips.


True Mule, you have lied to me twice! Once when you said that your fixed blades fly the exact same as your field tips and then when you said that your wife is Hotter than mine! ha ha 

Actually I have heard of a couple of guys getting them to fly the same as their field points but that is probably at 20 yards and most don't notice the 2" difference at that range. :mrgreen: It's when they get out to 60 yards when they wonder why they can't even hit the target...............I am glad that your proud of your wife however.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I try to shoot all summer, I shoot lots of carp to get my arm in shape.

As far as fixed blades flying the same as a field point.... Impossible. I shoot fixed blades, and I have a few target arrows with broadheads on them that I practice with. Come hunting season I will put new blades on them, but they sit in the back of my quiver.

Those dense foam tagerts with a replaceable bull's eye have worked best in my experiece to stop a broadhead. We have a foam deer.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> True Mule, you have lied to me twice! Once when you said that your fixed blades fly the exact same as your field tips and then when you said that your wife is Hotter than mine! ha ha
> 
> Actually I have heard of a couple of guys getting them to fly the same as their field points but that is probably at 20 yards and most don't notice the 2" difference at that range. :mrgreen: It's when they get out to 60 yards when they wonder why they can't even hit the target...............I am glad that your proud of your wife however.


First I will need picture evidence before I submit to your wife being hotter. :mrgreen:

Your right though, most dont notice a 2 inch difference at the range. However, I dont shoot broadheads at the same point on the target. I have to refletch to many arrows that way. So all I know is they hit the target at the intended spot. I practice out to 60 and with my groups at that distance I wouldn't be able to tell if there was a difference. With the exception of one strong cow elk everything I have shot has died. And she was closer to me than any other animal I've taken.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I was going to start about a month out. I have switched to mechanicals this year so hopefully I won't need to practice as much with my broadheads on. I plan on doing a few 3D Shoots out at North Springs to get really dialed in. I just got a new sight so I need to get it fine adjusted. I have my 20 and 30 yard pin that I can do at my home but no more room for the others. If anyone wants to join me at North Springs I would love the company.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

what and where is North Springs? First time I've ever heard it mentioned...


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

stablebuck said:


> what and where is North Springs? First time I've ever heard it mentioned...


Its a shooting range in Carbon County it is really nice the 3-D course is awesome. You really get a work out.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.carbon.utah.gov/nssr/venues.aspx


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

ok gotcha...basically BFE...hehehe


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

No that would be where I live in Emery county.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> what and where is North Springs? First time I've ever heard it mentioned...


I am pretty sure or betting anyway that it is just North of South Springs! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Scott, you are just incredible!


----------

